# Pigeon Dove rescue of SW Fla



## tomcass00

Hi 
a year or so ago i had a friend tell me of a contractor who had some pigeons in his way at a job site he informed me of this on a saturday evening 
so i told him i would contact the fellow and even go down there first thing monday morning 
I went to town and upon arriving i tried to find the contractor in question but could not so i asked around about one that was having a problem with pigeons thats when i found my answer they had poisoned the birds and they were in a dumpster.
they were common pigeons which most people dont care about anyway but it was wrong here in fla its legal to poison pigeons.
I found this out from the animal control and humane society which i then and there decided that i would start a small private pigeon and dove rescue i placed my name with both of these and surrounding couties agencies and have been rescueing bird mostly doves but some homers, and fancy birds over the past two years 
my biggest complaint from people calling me are that many pigeon owners are simply moving away opening up their lofts or coop or cages whichever you want to call them and letting them fend for themselve I call these t a's or throw aways, unfortunately most of the pigeon people who do this come from the hispanic sections of town where its considered that these birds can fend for themselve.
this makes alot of problems for pigeon fanciers etc 
If you are in sw fla or within an hours to 2 hours drive and have a rescue or adoption required situation please contact me 

[email protected] or at [email protected] or at [email protected]
and i will contact you and make arrangerments to pick up anything you have sick, hurt injured etc etc etc 
if your in an area to far from me contact me and i have other associates with similar program s not to mention people throughout florida and the u s that will accept birds to adopt, foster or host until a good home can be found for them 
if no one is in your area i have resources to locate people nearest to you to assist you.
thanks for your consideration 
a friend of animals 
tom cass


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Tom,

Thank you so much for your post and for helping all these needy birds. Would you be interested in being listed in our Pigeon Resources Directory? See http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm If so, you can see what information is requested and can privately e-mail or PM me with your info if you care to be listed. We also frequently need assistance for birds in Florida that are reported to the 911 Pigeon Alert group, so don't be surprised if we contact you about some of those birds.

Terry


----------



## tomcass00

Im going to that site right now and will be in touch asap and thanks


----------



## Reti

Hi Tom,
I am in Miami, Fl. I have been rescuing pigeons for the past four years and I must admit, at times I am overwhelmed. So, I could use some help, cause my space is limited.
You can find me in the directory Terry posted, my phone # is listed also, you can give me a call whenever you have time.

Thank you for rescuing our wonderful pigeons and doves.

Reti


----------



## Reti

I received a call from Tom last night. We had a pleasant conversation.
It is great to know there is someone who rescues and cares for our beloved pijies. I sure will keep in touch with him and if anyone in the area finds an injured, sick or lost pijie don't hesitate to contact Tom.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Glad to hear there is another member on "our" (the pigeons) side.


----------

